
Show HN: Talkery.io – Find the best talks on topics your interested in - harrylucas
https://talkery.io
======
harrylucas
Hi! I built talkery because I found it hard to find new talks on the topics
that I was interested in.

Talkery aims to make this easy by grouping talks by the topics they’re about
and notifiying signed up users of new talks and conferences that are released
in the topics they follow.

This is still in its early stages but would love your feedback.

Thanks!

~~~
dufferzafar
Hey! The interface looks good! I'm mostly interested in Python talks so I
searched for 'pycon' and only saw 2 results. Is this because you just haven't
indexed pycon talks or ...?

~~~
harrylucas
Hey yep that is the case! Sorry about that, I'll add some more now!

------
hanzulrich
What tech stack did you use to build this?

~~~
harrylucas
Hey i used Elixir/Phoenix on the backend ([http://elixir-
lang.github.io/](http://elixir-lang.github.io/)) and React/Redux on the
frontend

